# Help BMW paint is rock hard!



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Been trying to correct my BMW Z4 this week. I bought some Scholl S20 after getting great results previously on another car but it didn't do much at all so I bought the Scholl S3 Gold and the blue spider pad and it's still not doing much. It has removed the light swirls but there are still plenty left :doublesho

What should I try next?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

What machine you using ? Technique is also a big factor. 

I corrected an Audi A4 and Octavia with rules big foot. Purple Scholl pad and Koch chemi red polish think it's about equiv to S3 gold


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As above...what machine are you using. I've corrected plenty of rock hard German paint, mostly using a rotary or forced rotation. Personally I wouldn't attempt it with a da as it would take as long as an ice age to do.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I just posted on another thread. BMW paint is hard. Use Menzerma HC 400 or Meguires D300 on a Meguires Microfiber Cutting Pad followed up by Menzerma 3500 on a finishing pad. Works on my two BMWs.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

BMW paint, is for the most part reliably hard. But that doesn't mean your products are failing you, it could easily be your technique. Throwing a sledge hammer of a combo at it to make up for potential flaws in technique is not going to end well. 
If you already have the S3, I would say add a microfibre pad to your arsenal (assuming you are using a random orbital machine) and spend more time on feeling comfortable with the "whys" of machining. It might take a little longer now but will pay dividends long term


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

BMW is paint is rock hard, I get good results with Koch Chemie H8 and a Meguiars Microfibre cutting pad on a Rupes. 

That being said I've found I have to polish BMW's mostly with a 3inch pad on a DA as anything over just does not spin on the curves. Rotary is your friend with BMW's.


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips, I'll get a microfibre pad and see how I get on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Polishing paint is more than just I need a more agressive polish and pad, as has been said before you need to look at your technique, the machine you are using etc. How often do you change your pad? How do you prime the pad, have you properly washed and decontaminated the paint, are you working in a clean environment, what condition are your towels etc etc.


----------

